# Ivomec and Frontline question



## Big Dreamer (Aug 6, 2010)

Ivomec question. 
Well first off I am thinking of using Ivomec but want to make sure I have things right first. I guess I need to know if I am to use the kind that is injection for cattle? I can get this at the local TSC store "IvomecÂ® Plus (Ivermectin/Clorsulon) Injection for Cattle, 50ml" or the pour on version of the same product. I have read where someone said they give 1/10cc per 10 lbs body weight orally and add some pancake syrup so they will eat it but I just want to make sure I get the right item. 

And this should do for the heart worm as well as intestinal worms correct? 

My dog Max is a germen Sheppard / retriever /lab mix (about 7 months old and about 50-60 lbs) and I want to make sure this would be good for him. MY parents also have a miniature poodle (about 7 years old and weights about 12 lbs) another dog that is a corgi mix (about 10 years old and 20 lbs). Will this work for them as well?

Frontline question
It is about 50.00 for 3 doses of this stuff. Is there any alternative to this or a good place to get it cheaper?


----------



## martenfisher (Apr 21, 2011)

I used ivermectin for hearworm on a monthley basis. One bottle will last years. I won't tell measurements because I am not a doctor. I just give my dog what the vet told me i could.


----------



## momof2 (Mar 28, 2003)

BE CAREFUL WITH THE IVOMEC!!!!!! Be smarter than me and make sure to give the right dosage! My sweet dog just cost me $800 and we aren't finished. I wanted to save money and do it myself... would have been wise if I knew the difference in 1/10th and 1. You are sure to be smarter than me though!!!!!


----------



## Cynecagsd (Apr 1, 2011)

Ivomec cattle dewormer is what you are looking for, yes the injectable, only you give it orally. it is 0.1cc per 10 lbs.. or 1/10 cc per 10. As long as you are not giving it to a collie, border collie, sheltie or any of the collie types, and possibly sight hounds like greay hounds, whippets, and IG's as they tend to be very sensitive (GSD's are ok) you should be fine. Try using an incilin syringe as it can only hold 1 cc total and the numbers are easier to figure out. Make sure also to get correct weights, dont guess, before administering. Thebottle should last you a long long time.... like years. 

It is good for heartworms (make sure your dog is tested before giving if you are not currently on a heartworm preventative as giving to a heartworm positive dog can cause death), roundworms, hooks worms and whip worms, although I tend to give strongid or panacure 2 weeks post ivomec treatment because one of my dogs got a nasty case of whips in between treatments. It also covers mange, and earmites, but not fleas or ticks sadly. It will not cover tapeworm either.

As for frontline, you can order it from places like KV vet supply but I dont know that its any cheaper that way. Also if you get the large dog size, you can split the tube and use on small dogs (am unsure of what the weight and dosage is). there is a thread that is stickied at the top of the forum on this. 

See this thread: http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=103988

It has the dosages of all kinds of stuff right there for you to look at.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

As far as I know, there is no cheaper substitute for Frontline. In the old days people used to use Spot-on for cattle on their dogs for cheap, effective flea control, but it's pretty toxic if I remember correctly.

As for the Ivomec, I do use it for heartworm control, but I don't recommend it to people anymore because it's very easy to overdose. The dose required for heartworm prevention in dogs is absolutely tiny, so small that it can be hard to measure correctly. If you do decide to use it, please measure it with a 1cc insulin syringe (you can get them at the feed store or drug store) and nothing larger.


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

my vet told me to get the ivomec for cattle and swine....swine needed to be on the label. I just gave away a big bottle when my goats left..and sure enough now I want it.
I am confused on the dosage. my vet said my 65 pound pup would get 0.1 cc.......above 85 pounds 0.2 cc. that doesn't mesh with what I have heard on here so I haven't used it yet.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Please note that herding dogs of any type may be more susceptible to the ivomec. A friend almost lost her aussie due to just a bit of horse dewormer that he got hold of.


----------



## Big Dreamer (Aug 6, 2010)

Question 1

Letâs say I have a dog that is 50 lbs and I have an insulin syringe that is 1/2cc and says 50 units and has a graduated scale with lines and numbers from 5, 10, 15, 20 and so on up to 50. With that syringe how much Ivomec would you give that dog? I have what I think it would be but want to make sure because of the post that I would not want to OD the dog. 

Question 2 

We have 3 dogs 1 50 lbs, 2 about 10-20 lbs. 
If you bought Heart Guard Plus for the large dog could you cut it in half and give one dog half and cut the remaining half and split between the other 2 dogs?


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Big Dreamer said:


> Question 1
> 
> Letâs say I have a dog that is 50 lbs and I have an insulin syringe that is 1/2cc and says 50 units and has a graduated scale with lines and numbers from 5, 10, 15, 20 and so on up to 50. With that syringe how much Ivomec would you give that dog? I have what I think it would be but want to make sure because of the post that I would not want to OD the dog.
> 
> ...


I can answer your second question...I personally would not split the heartguard. I would be afraid that the ingredients would not be evenly dispersed in the chunk. If you cut it in half there may be more medication in one of the halves.


----------



## Cynecagsd (Apr 1, 2011)

On question 2.... NO. From what I was told, al be it years ago, the medication is not throughout the chew, but in a particular area of the chew. Even if this is not so, correct dosing would be a guess and this is not somethig you want to guess on.

As for question 1. No I do not believe that the units on the insylin syringes will work. Try going to the feed store of tractor supply, see if they have 1cc teberculan syringes, usually sold seperately in individual harder plastic cases. You can reuse the single syringe. usually have 25 guage needle is attached, although Id buy a 22 or 20 gauge needed for pulling the medication out of the bottle and just leave the needle in the top for future withdrawls. I say this because in the insylin syringes they are made for individual types of insylin depending on what a diabetic is perscribed, so a unit of one type my be different then a unit of another. 


Gaaaaa.... need spell check badly LOL


----------



## TxHorseMom (Feb 21, 2011)

I would not use an insulin syringe. That is for insulin units, NOT cc's (or ml's). I like to use a 1ml syringe. it is 0.1cc per 10 lbs. So, if I had a 50lb dog, I would use 0.5cc's per month. (or 1/2 cc) I have used it for years. You must be VERY careful with a small dog. If you get just a little off of a 100lb dog it's not as bad as if it were a 10 lbs dog.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I can get this at the local TSC store "IvomecÂ® *Plus* (Ivermectin/Clorsulon) Injection for Cattle


That is NOT the right kind

Use PLAIN Ivomec.

There is no real need to "add some pancake syrup so they will eat it" since the best way to give it is simply squirt it onto the roof of the mouth.

I mix a *little* sugar water to help kill the taste and add some volume, but I'd never use anything as thick as a syrup.

It should NOT be used on Collie breeds (most of the herding dogs)


----------



## Big Dreamer (Aug 6, 2010)

Well I think I am just going to get Heartgard Plus (better safe than sorry) and the Frontline for Large Dogs and split it between the 3. Thanks for the all the advise


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Big Dreamer said:


> Well I think I am just going to get Heartgard Plus (better safe than sorry) and the Frontline for Large Dogs and split it between the 3. Thanks for the all the advise


That is what I do and it works for me!


----------



## Big Dreamer (Aug 6, 2010)

Has anyone used Foster and Smith? They seem to have some really good prices.
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=9464


----------

